
“I’m from a country that no longer exists” - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20180425-im-from-a-country-that-no-longer-exists
======
ggm
As a child in the sixties I had many colourful pictures in my Scottish
bedroom, including a 'visit sunny jugoslavia' sign.. covered in happy smiling
folkloric people.. if you'd told me they'd be strafing each other and
destroying the mostar bridge I couldn't have fathomed it: why would anyone
want to do that?

I think Yugoslavia summed up everything we wanted to be right in a postwar
world but couldn't admit was doomed to fail. It was just waiting for Tito to
die so it could unravel.

